

Tumblesocks, an Emacs tumblr client - gcr
https://github.com/gcr/tumblesocks

======
gcr
Hey guys! Here's my weekend project, an emacs client for Tumblr.

You need Emacs 24. If you have Marmalade, it's just M-x package-install
tumblesocks.

It's "fairly" feature-complete; you can view your dashboard posts (as well as
posts from arbitrary blogs), compose posts, and edit/delete your posts.

Images are displayed inline -- tumblr does tend to be pretty image-heavy, so
it sometimes slows down a bit.

~~~
missechokit
This is cute. If I wasn't a vim person I'd consider using it.

